# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  اخرین تیر...شایدبه هدف خورد

## _saeed_

سلام به همه ی بچه ها  تو سایت یکی ازمشاورای کنکور که اسمشو نمیارم به دلیل قوانین انجمن.یه فایل صوتی گذاشته به نام تو6روز زیر 10000شو.البته این فایلو پارسال یه هفته مونده به کنکور گذاشته بود.من خودم گوشش کردم توش یه برنامه 6روزه گذاشته .میخوام بدونم کسی هست که ازش استفاده کرده باشه واگه اره نتیجه گرفته یا نه؟ واینکه چه طوری اجراش کرده؟هرچن که خودشون گفتن خیلی ازش نتیجه گرفتن.بچه خواهشا هرکسی میدونه بگه.اینم لینکش دانلود فایل صوتی 
http://s6.picofile.com/file/81921848..._shoo.mp3.html

----------


## صادق خان

مگه میشه. از این تبلیغات زیاده
با عقل جور درنمیاد تو 6 روز زیر 10 هزار

----------


## MeysAM1999

*کم مونده بزنن تو سه ساعت زیر 5000شو
کنکور ساعت هشته
شما ساعت 4 پاشو
تا هفت بخون
بعد برو سر جلسه*

----------


## _saeed_

نمیدونم والا اینم لینکش zir 10 hezar shoo

----------


## Mr.mTf

دقیقا مثل بازی رولت روسی ه 
هدف جایی نیست جز مخ شما

----------


## _saeed_

> دقیقا مثل بازی رولت روسی ه 
> هدف جایی نیست جز مخ شما


چی.......؟!!!

----------


## پریسان1375

و باز هم تاپیکی دیگر با این مضمون...و چقد بگن کنکور راه میانبر نداره
اول تاپیک،میزنن موفقیت در۹۰روز..بفد نمیخونن موفقیتشون میشه در۸۰روز باز نمیخونن میشه۷..بعد۶۰..بعد دیگه خیلی قاطع تاپیک،میزنن موفقیت در۵۰روز ..بعد میبین خو چرا نشد میان میگن چله ی تغییر..وبعد شروع طوفانی در۲۰روز..الانم زیر ده،هزار در۶روز...باشد که رستگار شویم...دوست من از اول سال داره،میخونه من نمیدونم اواز خونده،یا،درس الان به،زیر ده،هزار راضیه بعد تو شش روز میخواین زیر ده،هزار شین..پس این مدت استراحت کنین ده،روز دیگه،شروع کنین
این حرفا یادت باشه روز قبل کنکور مطمین باش چیزی نخوندی
قصد ناامید کردن ندارم ولی واقعا بسه دیگه اخه تا کی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Suicide

*توروخدا الکی کنکورو سخت نکنین  ...*

اگه یکی واقعا بخونه میتونه زیر 5000 هم بشه ...

----------


## mehdi.m

آقایی که اینو گذاشته از افراد معلوم الحال هست تو کنکور.به ایشون گوش کردن خسارته
اما هرکی تلاشگر باشه حضرت حق نتیجه شو میزاره کف دستش

----------


## Amin-jh

> و باز هم تاپیکی دیگر با این مضمون...و چقد بگن کنکور راه میانبر نداره
> اول تاپیک،میزنن موفقیت در۹۰روز..بفد نمیخونن موفقیتشون میشه در۸۰روز باز نمیخونن میشه۷..بعد۶۰..بعد دیگه خیلی قاطع تاپیک،میزنن موفقیت در۵۰روز ..بعد میبین خو چرا نشد میان میگن چله ی تغییر..وبعد شروع طوفانی در۲۰روز..الانم زیر ده،هزار در۶روز...باشد که رستگار شویم...دوست من از اول سال داره،میخونه من نمیدونم اواز خونده،یا،درس الان به،زیر ده،هزار راضیه بعد تو شش روز میخواین زیر ده،هزار شین..پس این مدت استراحت کنین ده،روز دیگه،شروع کنین
> این حرفا یادت باشه روز قبل کنکور مطمین باش چیزی نخوندی
> قصد ناامید کردن ندارم ولی واقعا بسه دیگه اخه تا کی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


جا داره اینجا یه سلامیم بکنیم به اون عزیزی که قراره ساعت چهار صبح روز کنکور تاپیک بزنه:
از علان بخونم میشه ؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hanjera

> جا داره اینجا یه سلامیم بکنیم به اون عزیزی که قراره ساعت چهار صبح روز کنکور تاپیک بزنه:
> از علان بخونم میشه ؟


انصافا واسه حرص دادن دوستان ساعت چهار صبح جمعه ( تجربی ) تاپیک میزنم.فقط مدیران همکاری کنند و حذف و یا بن و اخطار ندن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr.BamBam

> جا داره اینجا یه سلامیم بکنیم به اون عزیزی که قراره ساعت چهار صبح روز کنکور تاپیک بزنه:
> از علان بخونم میشه ؟



من قبل از اینکه عضو شم بعضی وقتا همینجوری میومدم یه چرخی میزدم
وقتی تابستون تموم شد یه گروه اومدن گفتن از الان میشه بقیه گفتن اره بعدشم یه عده دیگه بهمن و اسفند و ... اومدن بقیه هم گفتن اره چرا که نه یه عده عید اومدن باز هم گفته شد البته چرا نه یه عده تصمیم گرفته بودن 2 ماهه و 1 ماهه بیان
با این اوصاف این چیز هم بعید نمیبینم که طرف قبل از اینکه بره سر جاش بشینه بگه امیدی هست و بقیه بگن اررررره

----------


## Mr.BamBam

> انصافا واسه حرص دادن دوستان ساعت چهار صبح جمعه ( تجربی ) تاپیک میزنم.فقط مدیران همکاری کنند و حذف و یا بن و اخطار ندن


منم به عنوان پیام بازرگانی میام تشویق میکنم و امید میدم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## hamed_habibi

توهمین 16 روز میشه زیر 6500 شد من حاضرم ثابت کنم....10 تا تست دینی بزنی 10 تا عربی 7تا زبان 5تا تست ادبیات 40 دردصد زمین 3 تا تست ریاضی 3 تا شیمی و زیست فیزیکم اصلا صفر بزن..

----------


## hamed_habibi

کتاب همایش زمین چلاجور کلا 70 صحفه س تا کنکور سه بار بخونی 60 روشاخشه..عربی که تحلیل صرفی تشکیل ترجمه 13 سواله وتازه منصوباتم کار 4 ساعته که حدودا 17 تست میشه حالا تو 7 تاشم نزن ..دینیم که فصول مهم بخون 10 تا تست کار 10 روزهفایل پیوست 56627

----------


## sinae2011

> کتاب همایش زمین چلاجور کلا 70 صحفه س تا کنکور سه بار بخونی 60 روشاخشه..عربی که تحلیل صرفی تشکیل ترجمه 13 سواله وتازه منصوباتم کار 4 ساعته که حدودا 17 تست میشه حالا تو 7 تاشم نزن ..دینیم که فصول مهم بخون 10 تا تست کار 10 روزهفایل پیوست 56627


این کدوم تخمین رتبه هستش ؟
ادرسشو میدی؟؟

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _saeed_


سلام به همه ی بچه ها  تو سایت یکی ازمشاورای کنکور که اسمشو نمیارم به دلیل قوانین انجمن.یه فایل صوتی گذاشته به نام تو6روز زیر 10000شو.البته این فایلو پارسال یه هفته مونده به کنکور گذاشته بود.من خودم گوشش کردم توش یه برنامه 6روزه گذاشته .میخوام بدونم کسی هست که ازش استفاده کرده باشه واگه اره نتیجه گرفته یا نه؟ واینکه چه طوری اجراش کرده؟هرچن که خودشون گفتن خیلی ازش نتیجه گرفتن.بچه خواهشا هرکسی میدونه بگه.اینم لینکش دانلود فایل صوتی 
zir 10 hezar shoo


این یک کار تبلیغی هست.
خیلی از سایت ها هستن که همچین کاری میکنن , از چند ماه قبل کنکور برنامه های نوشته شده اماده دارن , با نزدیک شدن به کنکور , این برنامه رو روز به روز فشرده میکنن , تا خود کنکور این مووع ادامه داره.
همه جورش رو دیده بودیم بغیر از این مدل که چند روز مونده به کنکور طرف بیاد همچین ادعایی بکنه*

----------


## Milad98

> انصافا واسه حرص دادن دوستان ساعت چهار صبح جمعه ( تجربی ) تاپیک میزنم.فقط مدیران همکاری کنند و حذف و یا بن و اخطار ندن


*
چهار صبح کسی نمیاد فروم
یکی دو روز قبل تاپیک بزن
عنوانش هم بذار مثلا تو سه روز زیره 5000!!!


خلاصه بگم هستم!*

----------


## Milad98

> سلام به همه ی بچه ها  تو سایت یکی ازمشاورای کنکور که اسمشو نمیارم به دلیل قوانین انجمن.یه فایل صوتی گذاشته به نام تو6روز زیر 10000شو.البته این فایلو پارسال یه هفته مونده به کنکور گذاشته بود.من خودم گوشش کردم توش یه برنامه 6روزه گذاشته .میخوام بدونم کسی هست که ازش استفاده کرده باشه واگه اره نتیجه گرفته یا نه؟ واینکه چه طوری اجراش کرده؟هرچن که خودشون گفتن خیلی ازش نتیجه گرفتن.بچه خواهشا هرکسی میدونه بگه.اینم لینکش دانلود فایل صوتی 
> zir 10 hezar shoo


*خدا ازت راضی باشه
کامل گوشش دادم!
تواین چندماهه این جوری نخندیده بودم.
اصلا لحن حرف زدن مشاوره خیلی باحاله
کلی بهم حال داد*

----------


## کتی ملیح

> *
> چهار صبح کسی نمیاد فروم
> یکی دو روز قبل تاپیک بزن
> عنوانش هم بذار مثلا تو سه روز زیره 5000!!!
> 
> 
> خلاصه بگم هستم!*





پارسال که خیــــلی شلوغ بود :Yahoo (4):  همون 4 صبح :Yahoo (4):

----------


## صادق خان

حجمم حروم شد :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Milad98

> پارسال که خیــــلی شلوغ بود همون 4 صبح


*من چون امسال از 4 صب میخوام شروع کنم به خوندن تا قبل کنکور نمیتونم بیام*

----------


## Milad98

> حجمم حروم شد


*خندت نگرفت!؟
این مشاورا چقدر شیرینن
خوبه ادم چندتا از این فایل های مشاوره ای بگیره هرزگاهی واسه تفریح گوش بده*

----------


## وحید ی

> توهمین 16 روز میشه زیر 6500 شد من حاضرم ثابت کنم....10 تا تست دینی بزنی 10 تا عربی 7تا زبان 5تا تست ادبیات 40 دردصد زمین 3 تا تست ریاضی 3 تا شیمی و زیست فیزیکم اصلا صفر بزن..


سلام دوست عزیز اول بگم که من خودم از کسایی هستم که اعتقاد دارم توی این وقت باقیمانده میشه یه کارای عجیب غریب هم کرد...اما اینطور هم که شما میگین یه خورده غیر واقع بینانه هست یه خورده که چه عرض کنم اینا میشه امید دادن بی حساب و کتاب اگه بگیم اغا وقت نیست لطف بیشتری کردیم به دوستان تا اینطور بگیم... با این درصدا قرار چی قبول بشید  ؟؟؟ شمایی که قرار زیست و شیمی رو 0 بزنید میخواید چی قبول بشیددد نهایتششش مهندسی کشاورزی بیارید اونم شبانه...اگه سقف ارزو هاتون همینه خب حرفی نیستت...
الان اوناییکه قرار از صفر شروع کنن باید منطقی باشن ...
اما اگه کسایی هستن که حداقل نصف مباحث رو خوندن و حتی نسبتا مسلط هستن نه کاملا هنوز امیدوار باشن حتی به پزشکی ...میشه توی همین چند روز با تسلط روی خونده ها و انتخابی خوندنه نخونده ها رتبه هاشونو جابجا کنن
ضمنا توی قبولی رشته ها رتبه زیر گروه مهمه نه کل ...یعنی کسی که با زیست 0 رتبش میشه مثلا 7000 مطمن باشید زیر گروه رشته های پزشکی میشه 15000 هزار پس هر رشته ای که میخواید با توجه به ضزایبش درصد بزنید...

----------


## zahra99

من الان گوش دادم..بنظرم والا مزخرف میگه شاید برای یه دانش اموز که متوسط خونده شاید عملی شه...شاااااید...ولی کسی که صفره عمراااااا...

----------


## laleh74

یا به نیت 14 معصوم ،14 روز مونده شروع میکنم.
یا ب نیت 5تن،5روز مونده.

زیر 7468 میخام*_*

----------


## وحید ی

> یا به نیت 14 معصوم ،14 روز مونده شروع میکنم.
> یا ب نیت 5تن،5روز مونده.
> 
> زیر 7468 میخام*_*


جدی؟

----------


## Mr.BamBam

> توهمین 16 روز میشه زیر 6500 شد من حاضرم ثابت کنم....10 تا تست دینی بزنی 10 تا عربی 7تا زبان 5تا تست ادبیات 40 دردصد زمین 3 تا تست ریاضی 3 تا شیمی و زیست فیزیکم اصلا صفر بزن..



اصلا بگیم درصدایی که شما میگین درست باشه (من فکر میکنم طرف اگه زیست و فیزیکو نزنه در بهترین حالت 15 هزار میشه)
خیلیا عربی درسیه که توش ضعیفن 10 تا تست که هیچ 2 تا هم بزنن باید کلاشونو پرت کنن هوا 
خیلیا لای زمین رو باز نمیکنن چه برسه به اینکه 40 درصد بزننش
فکر میکنم درصدای شما با رتبه ای که عرض میکنید مطابقت نداره

----------


## Mr.BamBam

> یا به نیت 14 معصوم ،14 روز مونده شروع میکنم.
> یا ب نیت 5تن،5روز مونده.
> 
> زیر 7468 میخام*_*


فقط مونده یکی به نیت یگانگی خدا از روز قبل شروع کنه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mr.Hosein

> کتاب همایش زمین چلاجور کلا 70 صحفه س تا کنکور سه بار بخونی 60 روشاخشه..عربی که تحلیل صرفی تشکیل ترجمه 13 سواله وتازه منصوباتم کار 4 ساعته که حدودا 17 تست میشه حالا تو 7 تاشم نزن ..دینیم که فصول مهم بخون 10 تا تست کار 10 روزهفایل پیوست 56627


نه داداش خیلی پایین تر از این حرفا میشه!
کسی که الان شروع کنه دیگه کنکورشو خراب کنه بدترین حالت میشه زیر2هزار...! :Y (564): 

مرد مومن با این درصد ها زیر25هزار زیر گروه یک هم نمیشی... :Yahoo (77):

----------


## .Mohamad.

بد نبود . ممنون از استارتر . ولی یک مشکلی داشت . ی جورایی تکرار حرف های استاد افشار بود . و از روش بی منطق و بی دلیل اقای گلی پیش رفته بود

----------


## saj8jad

تو 6 روز که یه کوچولو سخته ولی شدنیه ، ولی تو این 15 16 روز باقی مانده اگر کسی صفر هم باشه و با تمام وجود بخونه میتونه رتبه خوبی زیر همون 9 هزار یا حتی بهتر هم بیاره

----------


## hamed_habibi

من منظورم واسه حفظ ابرو بود داداشم بله با این درصدا که خب نمیشخه

----------


## Egotist

4ساله یک مسلسل دستم گرفتم دارم میکوبم

تا حالا چیزی که بهش نخورده که هیچ ! به ریش این پیرمردم داره میخنده

این 1ماه میتونم بزنمش؟: ))

الکی مثلا من تک تیراندازم :Yahoo (4): 

 @laleh74

----------


## rezagmi

> *توروخدا الکی کنکورو سخت نکنین  ...*
> 
> اگه یکی واقعا بخونه میتونه زیر 5000 هم بشه ...


بخونه
نه این که ی هفته شل کن سفت کن در بیاره :Yahoo (2):

----------


## rezagmi

> تو 6 روز که یه کوچولو سخته ولی شدنیه ، ولی تو این 15 16 روز باقی مانده اگر کسی صفر هم باشه و با تمام وجود بخونه میتونه رتبه خوبی زیر همون 9 هزار یا حتی بهتر هم بیاره


ولی من میگم نشدنیه
طرف ی سال خونده شده 6 7 هزار چطور با ی هفته میشه زیر 10 هزار؟؟

----------


## Ultra

لعنت بر این فضای کنکور که شده منبع درآمد بعضی ها با رشد نمایی  اما بازده برای کنکوری ها صفر  هرکس یه میکروفن دستش گرفته پادکست میده بیرون مشاوره میده مگه مشاوره دادن همینطور کشکیه؟ طرف خودش پشت کنکور گیر کرده توی همین سایت میاد دی وی دی زیست میفروشه اونم تدریس خودش خب عزیز من اگه بیل زن بودی باغچه خودتو بیل میزدی  اهدنا الصراط المستقیم

----------


## Healer

سلام دوستان
خب اولا هر کسی نظر خودشو داره که شدیدا ‌محترمه
من از فایل های صوتی انگیزشی و برنامه ی این مشاور گرام خیلی استفاده می ‌کنم که هم رایگانه هم واقعا عالین
کاریم ندارم کدوم مشاور بهتره چون از فایلای بقیم استفاده می کنم اما از ایشون بیشتر خوشم میاد بخصوص که میشه سوالاتتو ازشون بپرسی و ایشون بهت جواب بدن
یادتون باشه این فایل در اصل زمانی تولید ‌شده که شش روز منده به کنکور و خیلیا ‌ناامیدن که بدبخ شدم و این حرفا و حاضره از جونش مایه بذاره آبروش نره
این مشاورم کارش ایجاب میکنه همواره روحیه بده نه اینکه مث بعضی از خدا بی خبرا از مهر بگه دیگه دیره و خیلیا از دوسال پیش میخونن 
به هر ‌حال ‌رتبه ده هزار چندان جالب نیست اما آبرومنده و اینکه واقعا به نظر منم میشه به زیر این رتبه رسید 
اینکه میگید ‌یکی در طول سال خوند ‌نشد که کاملا قضیش مشخصه تکنیک شب امتحاندر طول ترم اول پیشیه کلمه ریاضی نخوندم شب امتحان اونم از عصرش نه اول صب شروع کردم به خوندن بماند که به غلط کردن افتاده بودم اما نمرم شد ۱۹.۵ که عالیه
ترم دوم فیزیک هم همین بلا سرم اومد به لطف شب بیداریم شدم ۱۸.۵ نمرم از خیلیا که در طول ترم میخوندن بیشتر شد هر چند نرسیدم همشو بخونم
خب اینم بگم که دقیقا بعد امتحان اصلا یادم نبود ‌چی خوندم اما مهم امتحان بود دیگه نه بعدش  :Yahoo (1): 
حالا هدفم از این همه حرف اینکه تا یکی اومد ‌یه حرفی زد‌ سریع جلوش گارد نگیریم و انگ بد بودن بهش نزنیم هر چند من به شخصه مشاوری ندارم اما تعرفه های مشاوره ایشونو بررسی کردم که خیلی خیلی نسبت به مشاوران مضخرف و بیسواد اکثر شهر ها کمتره و عالین البته از نظر من 
حیف که خیلی دیر با سایت ایشون آشنا شدم  :Yahoo (2): 
ر.ا: بله میشه تو یه هفته زیر ده هزار شد البته باید با درس خودکشی کنی نه همینطوری کتاب دستت بری هپروت

----------


## Mr.mTf

> 4ساله یک مسلسل دستم گرفتم دارم میکوبم
> 
> تا حالا چیزی که بهش نخورده که هیچ ! به ریش این پیرمردم داره میخنده
> 
> این 1ماه میتونم بزنمش؟: ))
> 
> الکی مثلا من تک تیراندازم
> 
>  @laleh74





> ولی من میگم نشدنیه
> طرف ی سال خونده شده 6 7 هزار چطور با ی هفته میشه زیر 10 هزار؟؟


خوندن داریم تا خوندن
قضیه همین تفنگس
بدترین کار برای شروع تیر اندازی اینکه قبلش قلق نگرفته باشی(بازده کم)
یا تکلیفت با تفنگت مشخص نباشه...مسلما ماشین گان(همون رگبار ) واسه یه فاصله 1 کیلومتری مناسب نیست(کسی که 24 ساعت خونس  دلیل نمیشه که درس میخونه...یا اونیکه یه هفته میخونه و یه ماه شل میکنه....اونیکه  تعادل نداره بین موارد مختلف درسی و زندگیش) 
اونیکه با یه سال شده 6- هزار بحث ضریب هوشی نیست...بلکه کاری که می کنه اشتباهه(یه سری اصول ساده رو بقدری بزرگ کرده که نمیتونه درست انجامش بده)
قسم میخورم...کسیکه از الان تا کنکور (کمتر از یه سال شما )  میانگین 6 ساعت در روز بخونه مسلما زیر 1000 کشوریه

----------


## Mr.mTf

> تو 6 روز که یه کوچولو سخته ولی شدنیه ، ولی تو این 15 16 روز باقی مانده اگر کسی صفر هم باشه و با تمام وجود بخونه میتونه رتبه خوبی زیر همون 9 هزار یا حتی بهتر هم بیاره


به شرطی که هر ی میخونه رو بزنه
مثلا از n درصد یه درسی که خونده n یا n-10 اش رو بزنه....ولی خوب با تقریب منطقی زدن n/2 اونیکه خونده رتبه ای بین 15 تا 20 هزار منطقه 2 برای هر کس با هر سطحی قابل دسترسه

----------


## rezagmi

> خوندن داریم تا خوندن
> قضیه همین تفنگس
> بدترین کار برای شروع تیر اندازی اینکه قبلش قلق نگرفته باشی(بازده کم)
> یا تکلیفت با تفنگت مشخص نباشه...مسلما ماشین گان(همون رگبار ) واسه یه فاصله 1 کیلومتری مناسب نیست(کسی که 24 ساعت خونس  دلیل نمیشه که درس میخونه...یا اونیکه یه هفته میخونه و یه ماه شل میکنه....اونیکه  تعادل نداره بین موارد مختلف درسی و زندگیش) 
> اونیکه با یه سال شده 6- هزار بحث ضریب هوشی نیست...بلکه کاری که می کنه اشتباهه(یه سری اصول ساده رو بقدری بزرگ کرده که نمیتونه درست انجامش بده)
> قسم میخورم...کسیکه از الان تا کنکور (کمتر از یه سال شما )  میانگین 6 ساعت در روز بخونه مسلما زیر 1000 کشوریه


بلی
خر ها هم پرواز میکنند
گراز ها هم یورتمه میرن
دلفین ها هم آشپزی میکنن

----------


## rezagmi

> خوندن داریم تا خوندن
> قضیه همین تفنگس
> بدترین کار برای شروع تیر اندازی اینکه قبلش قلق نگرفته باشی(بازده کم)
> یا تکلیفت با تفنگت مشخص نباشه...مسلما ماشین گان(همون رگبار ) واسه یه فاصله 1 کیلومتری مناسب نیست(کسی که 24 ساعت خونس  دلیل نمیشه که درس میخونه...یا اونیکه یه هفته میخونه و یه ماه شل میکنه....اونیکه  تعادل نداره بین موارد مختلف درسی و زندگیش) 
> اونیکه با یه سال شده 6- هزار بحث ضریب هوشی نیست...بلکه کاری که می کنه اشتباهه(یه سری اصول ساده رو بقدری بزرگ کرده که نمیتونه درست انجامش بده)
> قسم میخورم...کسیکه از الان تا کنکور (کمتر از یه سال شما )  میانگین 6 ساعت در روز بخونه مسلما زیر 1000 کشوریه


راستی شما خودت با شش روز خوندن چند شدی؟زیر 1000 هستی دیگه انشالله؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## fateme95

> خوندن داریم تا خوندن
> قضیه همین تفنگس
> بدترین کار برای شروع تیر اندازی اینکه قبلش قلق نگرفته باشی(بازده کم)
> یا تکلیفت با تفنگت مشخص نباشه...مسلما ماشین گان(همون رگبار ) واسه یه فاصله 1 کیلومتری مناسب نیست(کسی که 24 ساعت خونس  دلیل نمیشه که درس میخونه...یا اونیکه یه هفته میخونه و یه ماه شل میکنه....اونیکه  تعادل نداره بین موارد مختلف درسی و زندگیش) 
> اونیکه با یه سال شده 6- هزار بحث ضریب هوشی نیست...بلکه کاری که می کنه اشتباهه(یه سری اصول ساده رو بقدری بزرگ کرده که نمیتونه درست انجامش بده)
> قسم میخورم...کسیکه از الان تا کنکور (کمتر از یه سال شما )  میانگین 6 ساعت در روز بخونه مسلما زیر 1000 کشوریه


از الان ؟زیر هزار کشوری؟من خودم جز کساییم که میگم زیر 10000 کاملا شدنیه...
اما زیر 1000 کشوری؟چگونه ایا؟باید ابن سینا باشی دیگه.....
قسم؟اخه چطوری؟پستت خدایی سنگین بود..دلیلتونو بگید که قابل هضم باشه برا کسی که پست رو میخونه...درسته نوشتید اصولی...اصولی یعنی چی؟

----------


## mohamad.wre

والاه اگه اینجوریه
من که  حدود 370 روز مونده به کنکورم
بریم 350 روز دیگه بیام 30 روز با تمام توانم بخونم . برم زیر  1000 بشم  :Yahoo (35):    ( منی که از الان میانگین 6 ساعت دارم مخونم برا زیر 1000)
اصلا با عقل جور در نمیاد یکی از رفیقام 6 ماه مونده داشت میخوند 8000 شد . بعد شما میخوای تو 10 روز بشی اون رتبه؟
عزیزم بدون رنج گنج میثر نمشود

----------


## saj8jad

> ولی من میگم نشدنیه
> طرف ی سال خونده شده 6 7 هزار چطور با ی هفته میشه زیر 10 هزار؟؟


نظر شما محترم  :Yahoo (1): 
به نظر من کسی که نهایت تلاشش رو کنه میتونه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## SanliTa

بنظر منم. امکان پذیره ی رتبه خوب و قابل قبول ب دست اورد تو همین مدت کم ک البتهو صد البته تا الان ی چیزایی خونده طرف صفر صفر نیست ک پس یکم این چند روز رو خوب بخونه میتونه موفق بشه ولی اگه واقعا از دل تلاش کنه

هیچ چیز غیر ممکن نیست
بعدم شاید نشه ب ماه رسید ولی میشه جایی میان. ستاره ها داشت


امید اخرین چیزیست ک میمیرد....

----------


## saj8jad

> به شرطی که هر ی میخونه رو بزنه
> مثلا از n درصد یه درسی که خونده n یا n-10 اش رو بزنه....ولی خوب با تقریب منطقی زدن n/2 اونیکه خونده رتبه ای بین 15 تا 20 هزار منطقه 2 برای هر کس با هر سطحی قابل دسترسه


اسناد البیان صحیح به شرط (ب) ، (م)  :Yahoo (4): 

پ ن : به نظرم از 100 مباحثی که کسی تو این تایم میخونه قطعا 60 درصدش رو میتونه جواب بده

----------


## Mr.mTf

> بلی
> خر ها هم پرواز میکنند
> گراز ها هم یورتمه میرن
> دلفین ها هم آشپزی میکنن


احمق ها هم بیشتر از عاقلان حرف میزنند  :Yahoo (1): 



> راستی شما خودت با شش روز خوندن چند شدی؟زیر 1000 هستی دیگه انشالله؟


دکتر جان 
بحث من نیستم
بحث شما هم نیستی....بحث همس
بحث 6 روز نی
بحث 6 ساعته 
اناتومی فشار اورده نه ؟؟  :Yahoo (76): 
پایین رو بخون



> از الان ؟زیر هزار کشوری؟من خودم جز کساییم که میگم زیر 10000 کاملا شدنیه...
> اما زیر 1000 کشوری؟چگونه ایا؟باید ابن سینا باشی دیگه.....
> قسم؟اخه چطوری؟پستت خدایی سنگین بود..دلیلتونو بگید که قابل هضم باشه برا کسی که پست رو میخونه...درسته نوشتید اصولی...اصولی یعنی چی؟


دیگه شمایی که رفتی دانشگاه چرا؟؟
کسیکه رفته دانشگاه میدونه که حجم و سختی کنکور در مقابل مطالب حتی یه ترم ناچیزه
برا رشته هایی مثل پزشکی / و اکثر مهندسی ها
دلیلش واضحه ولی دوستان و کلا خیلی ها تو این مملکت به خودشون زحمت فکر کردن نمیدن...یکی مثل من
گفتم 6 ساعت تو هر روز
تو هر 6 ساعت میشه یه فصل رو خوند میانگین ...از رو کتاب و قشنگ حفظ کرد و مفهومشرو فهمید...دیگه نهایت هر فصل 20-30 صفحه است
تست هر فصل هم تو 4 ساعت
زیست شد 50 روز
تو هر 18 تا (بازم بصورت میانگین یکی کمتر یکی بیشتر) قشنگ میشه مبتکران رو خوند و حدود 300 تا تست کار کرد)
شیمی شد 36 تا
عربی دینی و زبان هر کدوم  دو هفته معادل 84 ساعت در کل 42 روز
ادبیات و زبان فارسی 4 هفته معادل 180 ساعت و 30 روز
ریاضی هر 3 روز یه مبحث با 16 تا مبحث که کلا داریم 48 روز(تو 6 ساعت میشه راحت راحت جزوه هر مبحثی رو حتی مشتق رو خوند و 12 تای بعدی رو تست زد همین قضیه برا فیزیک و شیمی  هم هست)
فیزیک هم هر 3 روز یه مبحث با 18 تا مبحث میشه 54 روز
با 6 ساعت با  بازده   این حجم رو میشه تو 8/5 ماه خوند(رند 9 ماه) یه ماهم واسه وقت بیشتر واسه برخی مباحث سنگین....شد 10 ماه 
2 ماه اخرم جمع بندی ( حتی 1 ماه از اینم بازم واسه مباحث سنگین تر به نظر بعضی ها و گرنه همون 9 ماه و نهایتا 10 ماه کافیه براش)
دیگه بیشتر از این نمیشه رو متن اورد 

پ.ن:من رو 6 تا گفتم و گرنه ههمون میدونیم تا 10 ساعت تو روزای تعطیل چیزی نیست و کنارش خواب و تفریح رو داشته باشی 
پ.ن:کسیکه میگه برا مباحثی که گفتم وقت بیشتری نیاز هست به نظر من واقعا کنده یا وسواس داره یا نحوه مطالعش درست نیست 
پ.ن:برا زیر 1000 شدن نیاز به خوندن همه مباحث و تست و مرور هست که همش اینجا لحاظ شده

----------


## Mr.mTf

> اسناد البیان صحیح به شرط (ب) ، (م) 
> 
> پ ن : به نظرم از 100 مباحثی که کسی تو این تایم میخونه قطعا 60 درصدش رو میتونه جواب بده


بعله اونیکه شما گفتی و من نفهمیدم درسته   :Yahoo (4):

----------


## rezagmi

> نظر شما محترم 
> به نظر من کسی که نهایت تلاشش رو کنه میتونه


حتی رشته ریاضی هم شدنی نیست
چه برسه به تجربی
تو تجربی برا زیر 10 هزار کارنامه واقعی رو ببین:
ادبیات 40
عربی30
معارف70
زبان30
زمین10
ریاضی10
زیست50
فیزیک20
شیمی40
این درصد ها درسته شاید زیاد یا مطلوب نباشه اما قطعا تلاش میخواد اون هم جدی و بلند مدت 40 زدن شیمی با ی هفته جر دادن خودت هم نمیتونستی پارسال بزنی چه برسه 10 15 ساعت اون هم بدون تست و تمرین و صرفا رو خوانی
شرمنده که من واقعیت رو میگم
شما تلاش داری به بعضیها امید بدی اما واقعیت با امید واهی مغایرت داره الکی کسی رو دلخوش نکنیم

----------


## saj8jad

> حتی رشته ریاضی هم شدنی نیست
> چه برسه به تجربی
> تو تجربی برا زیر 10 هزار کارنامه واقعی رو ببین:
> ادبیات 40
> عربی30
> معارف70
> زبان30
> زمین10
> ریاضی10
> ...


در رشته تجربی شاید یه مقدار سخت و غیر قابل دسترس به نظر بیاد که بازم من اینطور فکر نمیکنم ولی تو ریاضی با 15 روز عالی خوندن راحت میشه زیر 10 هزار و حتی بهتر آورد

این درصدهایی که شما گذاشتین بدون معدله ، معلوم نیست اون شخص معدلش چند بوده که با این درصدها رتبش این مقدار شده

علیه حال شما اگر درصدهای این داوطلب رو که رتبش 857 منطقه1 و 1430 کشوری در کنکور 94 شده را نگاه کنید متوجه خواهید شد که برای زیر 10 هزار شدن نیاز نیست کار چندان شاخی کرد و با همین 15 روز میشه به این مهم دست پیدا کرد



دشمنت شرمنده ، منم واقعیت رو میگم ، حداقل اگر از دید شما این مهم دست یافتنی نیست حداقل میتونی شخص رو ناامید نکنی کما اینکه شدنیست

----------


## laleh74

> 4ساله یک مسلسل دستم گرفتم دارم میکوبم
> 
> تا حالا چیزی که بهش نخورده که هیچ ! به ریش این پیرمردم داره میخنده
> 
> این 1ماه میتونم بزنمش؟: ))
> 
> الکی مثلا من تک تیراندازم
> 
>  @laleh74


احتمالا پیرمرده ناجور بوده که نشده بزنیش :Yahoo (4): 

همه چیز ممکنه..البته 16روز با گلوگه مشقی تمرین کن..تیر آخریتو نگه دار واس 25 :Yahoo (94):

----------


## laleh74

> جدی؟


قسمت آخر عارع :Yahoo (4): 



> فقط مونده یکی به نیت یگانگی خدا از روز قبل شروع کنه


و چه قدرتی بالاتر از خداس؟ :Yahoo (21): 

بهش فک میکنم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## پریسان1375

> توهمین 16 روز میشه زیر 6500 شد من حاضرم ثابت کنم....10 تا تست دینی بزنی 10 تا عربی 7تا زبان 5تا تست ادبیات 40 دردصد زمین 3 تا تست ریاضی 3 تا شیمی و زیست فیزیکم اصلا صفر بزن..


ببخشید من اصلا متوجه نشدم
سه تا سوال ریاصی زیست شیمی چجوری میشه اخه؟؟؟؟؟عمومی هم که خدودا۴۰درصد ..مگه میشه؟؟شما توی تخمین قلم چی بزنین
زمینم که توی قبولی زیر شاخه های پزشکی تاثیر نداره

----------


## magicboy

> یا به نیت 14 معصوم ،14 روز مونده شروع میکنم.
> یا ب نیت 5تن،5روز مونده.


طفلان مسلم هم گزینه ی خوبیه

----------


## rezagmi

> احمق ها هم بیشتر از عاقلان حرف میزنند 
> 
> دکتر جان 
> بحث من نیستم
> بحث شما هم نیستی....بحث همس
> بحث 6 روز نی
> بحث 6 ساعته 
> اناتومی فشار اورده نه ؟؟ 
> پایین رو بخون
> ...


این که شد روزی 6 ساعت در طول 9 ماه
شما فرموده بودی از الان 6 ساعت در روز تا کنکور تا کنکور هم دو هفته بیشتر نمونده :Yahoo (110): 
و الا در طول سال میانگین 6 7 ساعت متوسط رو به بالاست دیگه :Yahoo (65):

----------


## rezagmi

> در رشته تجربی شاید یه مقدار سخت و غیر قابل دسترس به نظر بیاد که بازم من اینطور فکر نمیکنم ولی تو ریاضی با 15 روز عالی خوندن راحت میشه زیر 10 هزار و حتی بهتر آورد
> 
> این درصدهایی که شما گذاشتین بدون معدله ، معلوم نیست اون شخص معدلش چند بوده که با این درصدها رتبش این مقدار شده
> 
> علیه حال شما اگر درصدهای این داوطلب رو که رتبش 857 منطقه1 و 1430 کشوری در کنکور 94 شده را نگاه کنید متوجه خواهید شد که برای زیر 10 هزار شدن نیاز نیست کار چندان شاخی کرد و با همین 15 روز میشه به این مهم دست پیدا کرد
> 
> 
> 
> دشمنت شرمنده ، منم واقعیت رو میگم ، حداقل اگر از دید شما این مهم دست یافتنی نیست حداقل میتونی شخص رو ناامید نکنی کما اینکه شدنیست


مسلمون این 80 عربی زده ها دینی 100 فیزیک 60 ادبیات پارسال با اون سنگینی58 زده شیمی 28 
کل 14 روز فیزیک بخونی شاید بتونی 40 50 بزنی بقیه سفید میمونه که

----------


## zahra777

> سلام به همه ی بچه ها  تو سایت یکی ازمشاورای کنکور که اسمشو نمیارم به دلیل قوانین انجمن.یه فایل صوتی گذاشته به نام تو6روز زیر 10000شو.البته این فایلو پارسال یه هفته مونده به کنکور گذاشته بود.من خودم گوشش کردم توش یه برنامه 6روزه گذاشته .میخوام بدونم کسی هست که ازش استفاده کرده باشه واگه اره نتیجه گرفته یا نه؟ واینکه چه طوری اجراش کرده؟هرچن که خودشون گفتن خیلی ازش نتیجه گرفتن.بچه خواهشا هرکسی میدونه بگه.اینم لینکش دانلود فایل صوتی 
> zir 10 hezar shoo


سلام استارتر
من مطمئنم که میشه 
اصلا امتحانش مجانیه ضرر که هیچ سود هم داره 
چرا امتحان نمیکنید ؟
دنبال تایید دیگرانی نگردید که ورداشتن کل فضای تایپیکو با حرفای ....ببخشید ها ولی بیخودشون مسموم کردند نگردید 
والا بعضیا فکر میکنند علامه ی دهرند که قاطعانه نظر میدن نمیشه 
حرف من اینه که امتحان کنید
اصلا بعد 6 روز خودتون بیاید بگید نتیجه داد 
فایل صوتی این بنده خدا رو هم گوش دادم بد نبود عالی هم نبود 
اما دیگه چرا انقدر حجمه میگیرند بعضی ها پشت سر این بنده خدا؟؟؟؟

----------


## mhnz

ای بابا
چقد از این تاپیکا :Yahoo (101): 

بخونی میشه دیگه چرانشه؟!  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

> مسلمون این 80 عربی زده ها دینی 100 فیزیک 60 ادبیات پارسال با اون سنگینی58 زده شیمی 28 
> کل 14 روز فیزیک بخونی شاید بتونی 40 50 بزنی بقیه سفید میمونه که


باشه خب نمیشه اصلا ، من که حرفی ندارم  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## aretmis

تایپک خیلی قدیمیه ایه ولی میخوام بدونم چی شد بعد این همه بحث و جدل  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Shah1n

> تایپک خیلی قدیمیه ایه ولی میخوام بدونم چی شد بعد این همه بحث و جدل


نتیجه معلومه دنبال چی میگردی
مثلا اگه نتیجه گرفته باشه میخوای درس خوندنو موکول کنی به یه هفته آخر؟

----------


## kingsman

[QUOTE=aretmis;1469321]تایپک خیلی قدیمیه ایه ولی میخوام بدونم چی شد بعد این همه بحث و جدل  :Yahoo (35): [/Qبه جاى وقت تلف كردن تو اينجا تمام تلاشت رو بكن ويك نمونه موفق شو . دنبال اين برنامه ها هم نرو بدرد نخوره

----------


## Insidee

اینم نمونه ای از تاپیک های شروع از هفته اخر

----------


## aretmis

> سلام به همه ی بچه ها  تو سایت یکی ازمشاورای کنکور که اسمشو نمیارم به دلیل قوانین انجمن.یه فایل صوتی گذاشته به نام تو6روز زیر 10000شو.البته این فایلو پارسال یه هفته مونده به کنکور گذاشته بود.من خودم گوشش کردم توش یه برنامه 6روزه گذاشته .میخوام بدونم کسی هست که ازش استفاده کرده باشه واگه اره نتیجه گرفته یا نه؟ واینکه چه طوری اجراش کرده؟هرچن که خودشون گفتن خیلی ازش نتیجه گرفتن.بچه خواهشا هرکسی میدونه بگه.اینم لینکش دانلود فایل صوتی 
> zir 10 hezar shoo



برای شی شی^^ :Yahoo (99):

----------


## MehranWilson

خودکشی کنی توی این 10 روز 10-15 هزار مطمعن باش میاری 
کاری به حرف دیگران هم ندارم
روزی 3 ساعت بخواب توی 10 روز کسی نمیمیره

----------

